# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > Islamic Law >  القانون الدولي في الشريعة الإسلامية

## أم خطاب

*القانون الدولي في الشريعة الإسلامية* القانون الدولي في الشريعة الإسلامية 


الحمد لله الذي أنزل القرآن ( تبيانا لكل شيء ) فجعله كتاب دين ودنيا نظم لنا به الحياة وجعل أحكامه صالحة ومتلائمة مع كل زمان ومكان وشريعته متكاملة في الأصول والفروع وضعت الأسس التي يجب أن يسير عليها الفرد والمجتمع من قواعد تتعلق بتنظيم العلاقات الإجتماعية والاسرية من جهة وبالحكم والسلطان وتسيير شؤون المجتمع الداخلية والخارجية من جهة أخرى " يا أيها الناس إنا خلقناكم من ذكر وأنثى وجعلناكم شعوبا وقبائل لتعارفوا إن أكرمكم عند الله أتقاكم إن الله عليم خبير" والصلاة والسلام على المبعوث رحمة للعالمين تركنا على بيضاء نقية لا يزيغ عنها إلا هالك فما ترك خيرا إلا دلنا عليه ولاشرا إلا حذرنا منه أرسى قواعد الاخلاق والمعاملات والعبادات وعلم أصحابه كيف يقودوا البشرية الى بر الأمان فصلى الله عليه وعلى آله واصحابته أجمعين والتابعين لهم بإحسان الى يوم الدين وبعد فالحديث عن أوجود القانون الدولي في الشريعة الاسلامية هو حديث عن أوجود مبادئ عظيمة نزل بها الوحي على المصطفى فمثلها جيل الصحابة ومن تبعهم حقيقة على الارض وتوجد في عالم اليوم قواعد وقوانين من مصادر مختلفة وضعت لحماية المجتمع الدولي من التصدع والانهيار ولأجل التعايش السلمي والتعاون بين الشعوب إلا أن كل ماسطر من القانون الدولي يبقى الى اليوم سراب لأننا نعيش في ظل قانون " سمك القرش " القوي يقهر ويحكم الضعيف ...

غير أن الرسالة الاسلامية رسالة لبناء الفرد ، كما هي رسالة لبناء المجتمع المثالي وقد نظمت هذه الشريعة الغراء كل نواحي الحياة بما في ذلك العلاقات بين الشعوب والامم في حالتي الحرب والسلم وجاءت لحفظ الامن وتثبيت الاستقرار فشرعت العهود والمواثيق وسنت قوانين لتنظيم العلاقات الدولية بين الدولة المسلمة ومثيلتها والدولة المسلمة مع غيرها من دول العالم وقد أعتمدت في هذا البحث منهج المقارنة والاستقصاء في تتبع الحوادث التاريخية التي من خلالها أتضحت معالم القانون الدولي وقد كان أختياري لهذا الموضوع لأزيل الستار عن قيم وقواعد مثالية تضمنتها شريعة الإسلام لتنظيم العلاقات الدولية وبنائها على أسس العدل والعالم اليوم بامس الحاجة الى الرجوع اليها وتطبيقها في ارض الواقع لانها تخالف ما نراه اليوم من فساد يحكم العالم بمنطق القوة وتملمم الدول الضعيفة تحت وطأة الدول الكبرى وغير ذلك من الكيل بمكيالين وإختراق المنظمات الدولية وتمرير القرارات الظالمة عبرها وإضفاء طابع الشرعية الشرعية عليها في حق الشعوب الضعيفة والمقهورة ... وغير ذلك 

ماهية القانون الدولي ومصادره

* تعريف القانون الدولي
من الصعب تحديد مفهوم جامع مانع للقانون الدولي لعدم ضبط تحديد ظهور هذا القانون وتشعب الاراء في ذلك بيد أن الباحثين وضعوا بعض التعاريف التي يمكن من خلالها ان نفهم الخطوط العريضة لماهية القانون الدولي وطبيعة الدولة القانونية التي أتفقوا على سياقتها وفق تعاريفهم فمنذ أوائل القرن السابع عشر قال معظم رواد المؤلفين الثقات بأن مجموعة الأحكام التي تنظم سيرة الدول المتمدنة تعتبر قوانين حقيقية بالاستناد الى أنها في الواقع محترمة بين هذه الدول بوجه عام . وكان غروتيوس أشهر مؤلف بين هؤلاء الرواد فهذا العالم الهولندي عرض أراءه في مصنف قيم شهير عنوانه " قوانين الحرب والسلم " وقد بنى فيه القانون الدولي على القانون الطبيعي والقانون الوضعي بآن واحد .أما بعد غروتيوس , فإن نظرية القانون الطبيعي مع استمرار تأثيرها الكبيرفي تطعيم القانون الدولي بالروح الإنسانية أخذت تدريجيا تفسح المجال للنظرية المسماة بالرضائية التي تبني أحكام القانون الدولي على رضا الدول المتمدنة
" وقد كان الكتاب الغربيون الذين بدأو في بحث القانون الدولي يلتمسون طريقهم وسط الابهام والغموض اللذين يرافقان معظم حقول البحث الجديدة وكان يعيق عملهم ويضعف مبدأ سيادة الدولة , تأثير الإقطاعية والكنيسة , لاسيما في أوربا إذبان القرون الوسطى فلذا لم تكن آنئذ ماهية القانون الدولي جلية , ولم تكن حدود واضحة المعالم . 
فالقانون الدولي يتمحور مفهومه حول تلك الأحكام والقواعد التي تنظم العلاقات فيما بين أشخاص القانون الدولي 
أما عن طبيعة الدولة القانونية الحديثة فقد عرفها جيركه "gierke" بأنها ( الدولة التي تخضع نفسها للقانون وليست تلك التي تضع نفسها فوق القانون ) (1)
تقول د . طعيمة الجرف : إن الدولة المعاصرة دولة قانونية تحكمها قاعدة خضوع الحكام للقانون والتزام حكمه في كل مايقوم بين الدولة والمحكومين من علاقات من جانب أو بينها وبين الوحدات الدولية الأخرى من جانب آخر . 
يقول ثرت بدوي : والدولة لاتكون قانونية إلا حيث تخضع فيها جميع الهيئات الحاكمة لقواعد تقيدها وتسمو عليها أي أن مبدأ خضوع الدولة للقانون أو مبدأ المشروعية يهدف الى جعل السلطات الحاكمة في الدولة تخضع لقواعد ملزمة لها كما هي ملزمة بالنسبة للمحكومين . (2) 
* مصادر القانون الدولي 
يذكر الباحثون في القانون الدولي بأن مصادر القانون الدولي الحديث المسلم بها ثلاثة , وهي العرف والعدالة والإتفاق , فيستند العرف إلى تعامل الدول العام , وتستند مبادئ العدالة من الحق الطبيعي أو تعاليم الدين أو إملاء العقل , وتتأثر بآراء الفلاسفة والفقهاء ورجال السياسة كما تتبلور وتثبت أحيانا بقرارات هيئات التحكيم أو محاكم العدل الدولية , أما الإتفاق فيبنى بوجه خاص على المعاهدات العامة ذات الصفة التشريعية , الى جانب المعاهدات الخاصة والتعامل الفعلي المستمر الوطيد. (3) إلا ان هذه المصادر تختلف عندما ننظر في التشريع الإسلامي حيث تنحصر مصادر التشريع خاصة في الكتاب والسنة بإعتبارهما الاساس الذي تتفرع عنه باقي مصادر التشريع " فاستنتاجا منطقيا من كون الدعوة الإسلامية عالمية شاملة , فقد أعتبر التشريع الإسلامي في أساسه عالميا شاملا , ومن ثم دوليا في نطاقه ومضمونه ومفهومه .وإن القانون الدولي في الإسلام كان دائما جزءا من الشريعة العامة . (4) 
وقد تعرض الفقهاء لبحث مواضيع القانون الدولي أحيانا في باب الجهاد أو المغازي , أو في أبواب أخرى متفرقة كالغنائم وأهل الذمة وأختلاف الدارين والجزية والخراج وماشاكل .
وبناء على هذا الرأي كان للقانون الدولي الإسلامي نفس المصادر الشرعية التي كانت لأي فرع آخر من فروع الفقه , وهي نصوص القرآن والسنة , وإجماع الفقهاء والقياس والاستحسان , أو ماقام مقامه من الأدلة العقلية والإنصافية .(5) ونوضح مصادر القانون الدولي الإسلامي في هذا المبحث التالي 
* مصادر القانون الدولي الإسلامي
أولا : القرآن الكريم 
يعد القرآن الكريم أول وأعظم مصدر مشرع للدستور الاسلامي وهو أشهر من أن يعرف ومع هذا فقد وضع له الاصوليون عدة تعاريف منها : القرآن هو الكتاب المنزل على رسول الله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم , المكتوب في المصاحف , المنقول إلينا عنه نقلا متواترا بلا شبهة .(6) 
ثانيا : السنة النبوية 
المصدر الثاني للتشريع الاسلامي وهي تبعا للمصدرالاول بحكم كونها موضحة لمعاني القرآن الكريم وهي في إصطلاح الاصوليون ماصدرعن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم , غير القرآن , من قول أو فعل أو تقرير ويحدد الشيخ الالباني صفة هذه السنة فيقول : (إن السنة التي لها هذه الأهمية في التشريع إنما هي السنة الثابتة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بالطرق
العلمية والأسانيد الصحيحة المعروفة عند أهل العلم بالحديث ورجاله . وليست هي التي في بطون مختلف الكتب من التفسير والفقه والترغيب والترهيب والرقائق والمواعظ وغيرها فإن فيها كثيرا من الأحاديث الضعيفة والمنكرة والموضوعة وبعضها مما يتبرأ منه الإسلام .) .(7)
ويبنى التشريع الاسلامي على هذين الاساسين القرآن والسنة فهما الأصل في تحديد طبيعة الدولة الاسلامية وقانونها العام وعلاقتها بغيرها من دول العالم "فالواجب كمال التسليم للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم والانقياد لأمره وتلقي خبره بالقبول والتصديق دون أن نعارضه بخيال باطل نسميه معقولا أو نحمله شبهة أو شكا أو نقدم عليه آراء الرجال وزبالة أذهانهم فنوحده صلى الله عليه وسلم بالتحكيم والتسليم والانقياد والإذعان كما نوحد المرسل سبحانه وتعالى بالعبادة والخضوع والذل والإنابة والتوكل ) . وجملة القول : أن الواجب على المسلمين جميعا أن لا يفرقوا بين القرآن والسنة من حيث وجوب الأخذ بهما كليهما وإقامة التشريع عليهما معا . فإن هذا هو الضمان لهم أن لا يميلوا يمينا ويسارا وأن لا يرجعوا القهقرى ضلالا كما أفصح عن هذا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بقوله : " تركت فيكم أمرين لن تضلوا ما إن تمسكتم بهما : كتاب الله وسنتي ولن يتفرقا حتى يردا على الحوض.(8)
ثالثا : الإجماع
الإجماع هو اتفاق المجتهدين من الأمة الإسلامية , في عصر من العصور على , على حكم شرعي , بعد وفاة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .(9)
رابعا : القياس 
ومعناه التوسع في تطبيق حكم شرعي مختص بمسألة معينة على مسألة أخرى شبيهة بسبب وحدة العلة بين المسألتين .(10) 
خامسا : الإجتهاد
والاجتهاد كذلك اختلف فيه الفقهاء وهو في إصطلاح الاصوليين : بذل المجتهد وسعه في طلب العلم بالاحكام الشرعية بطريق الاستنباط .(11) 
وعلاوة على على هذه المصادر ، قالت بعض المذاهب الفقهية بأدلة أخرى , كالإستحسان في المذهب الحنفي , والمصالح المرسلة في المذهب المالكي , والإستدلال في المذهب الشافعي والحنبلي والجعفري
-منقول-

----------


## أم خطاب

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كان موضوع جميل ومفيد رغبت ان اقوم بتحميله هنا ،، وبارك الله فيمن كتبه بقلمه لأنه في غاية الأهمية لما يحصل للامة العربية من دمار فلا قانون دولي ينظمهم ولا حقوق انسان تقم عليهم ولا محكمة عدل دولية تأتي بحقوقهم وكذلك لامعنى ولا تفسير لمعنى القانون الدولي الصحيح اود ان اضف تعليق وتوضيح بشكل مختصر للغاية 
من لم يجعل القران والسنة النبوية منهجة في مزاولة القوانين فسوف يزهق في تطبيقة وسوف يكون باطل ولن يرضا عنه الشعوب والدول فمصدر القانون الدولي مثلا 
العرف ،،، والعدالة ،،، والأتفاق
وسنقوم بأختصار شرح كل من العرف ،، العدالة ،، الأتفاق بمعناه الحقيقي الأسلامي
فالعرف يجب أن يقصد به العرف الصحيح هو ما اعتاده الناس دون أن يصادم الشرع ، فلا يحرم حلالاً ولا يحل حراماً... والعرف الفاسد هو ما اعتاده الناس ولكنه يحل حراماً أو يحرم حلالاً، كتعارفهم على بعض العقود الربوية ونحو ذلك. وقد اتفق الفقهاء على أن العرف دليل أو مصدر من مصادر التشريع الإسلامي، وليس العرف الفاسد

العدالة والعدل في الاسلام لا يتأثر بحبّ أو بغض، فلا يفرق بين مسلم وغير مسلم، كما لا يفرق بين حَسَب ونَسَب، ولا بين جاه ومال.. بل يتمتع به جميع المقيمين على أرضه من المسلمين وغير المسلمين مهما كان بين هؤلاء وأولئك من مودة أو شنآن، بقول الله تعالى: (يا أيها الذين آمنوا كونوا قوامين لله شهداء بالقسط ولا يجرمنكم شنآن قوم على ألا تعدلوا، اعدلوا هو أقرب للتقوى، واتقوا الله، إن الله خبير بما تعملون).
فالعدل في الاسلام ميزان الله على الأرض، به يؤخذ للضعيف حقه وينصف المظلوم ممن ظلمه، وفي الحديث القدسي: ((يا عبادي إني حرّمت الظلم على نفسي وجعلته بينكم محرماً فلا تظالموا)). وأبواب السماء مفتوحة أمام الإمام العادل وأمام المظلوم على سواء، يقول عليه الصلاة والسلام: ((ثلاثة لا تردّ دعوتهم: الإمام العادل، والصائم حتى يفطر، ودعوة المظلوم)). فالله سبحانه يجيب دعوته، وينصف من يستغيث به، ويدفع عنه مظلمته. بل أباح للمظلوم فوق ذلك الدعاء على الظالم والتشهير به وقول السوء في حقه حتى يرجع عن ظلمه، مصداقاً لقول الله تعالى: (لا يحب الله الجهر بالسوء من القول إلا من ظُلم).
العدل هو أهم الدعائم التي يقوم عليها كل مجتمع صالح. فالمجتمع الذي لا يقوم على أساس متين من العدل والإنصاف هو مجتمع فاسد مصيره إلى الانحلال والزوال.

الأتفاق وبمعنى ايضا العهد والرضا ايضا جاء به القران الكريم مثال الزواج والتجارة وغيرها القانون الدولي بفروعه والعدالة الدولية في الحروب يجب ان تطبق فبالتالي لا داعي لوجودها ان لم تطبق ويجب ان تكون خصم على من ينقض العهد وعلى من يبدأ بالحروب والاتفاق عهد يربط بين اثنين او اكثر وعليه جزاء من خلف بهما وفي بعض الكتب المذهبية، يقصد بالاتفاق أهل المذهب، كثيراً ما يمر في كلام شيخ الإسلام نقله الإجماع في كثير من المسائل الفقهية والعقدية وأحياناً ينقل الاتفاق ؛؛ لكني ألتمس من بعض المواطن أنه يقصد بالإجماع نفس المعنى المتوافر لدينا ، وبالاتفاق استقراءه لأصول العلماء ومذاهبهم ؛؛ وأظن الفرق واضح جداً ..

خلاصة ان كانت القوانين توخذ بمعاني الشريعة الأسلامية فسوف تتطبق بعدالة وبرضا من الله ورسوله وبالتاللي سوف يرضا بها البشر، اما اذا كانت تطبق بقوانين ومعاني من وضع البشر فسوف تكون غير عادلة لهم 
فبالرغم من قرأتي واطلاعتي وبعض الدراسات ومن خلال مايحصل في وطننا العربي وعلى الساحة لم أجد تطبيق لحقوق الأنسان ولم اجد عدالة في تطبيق القانون الدولي ......أم خطـas ـاب

----------

